# What blood tests are required?



## mungo (Sep 24, 2007)

Hello
We are looking into surrogagcy and are probably going to join COTS.  Cots ask for HIV, Hep B & C, Chlamydia, Gonorrohea, Syphillis, CMV and Cystic Fibrosis.
We did our last cycle with ARGC, do not really want to use them again as they are so expensive, but unfortuantely JR at Oxford have apparently stopped their surrogacy programme at present?  We don't really want to change clinics again.
Anyway, ARGC want the list of bloods above, plus HTLV (Human T Lymphotrophic Viruses), antibody screen, blood group and Chromosome Carrier Type-  They want £600 for these for both my partner and I.  
I've written to my GP today to try and get some on the NHS, but of course she doesn't understand what Chromosone Carrie Type is or HTLV, she's not sure whether they can be done on the NHS.
I was just wondering what the protocol was at other clinics - are these extra ones included?
I sometimes wonder if the ARGC does alot of unnessary blood tests.
Advice would be appreciated. Thanks Tannie


----------



## maymcg (Aug 26, 2009)

Hiya Tannie

I am a COTS member and currently matched with a couple. They are using the GCRM in Glasgow (i know a bit far!) but they only had to get the COTS ones done as far as i am aware.


----------



## missmarple (Jul 23, 2009)

No advice - just to say I was wondering this too. And does anyone have any advice on the 'best' clinic to go to with your surrogate? I was all set for the Lister to be told they had changed policy and no longer do surrogacy.


----------



## maymcg (Aug 26, 2009)

hiya

I dont have any info for you i am afraid as i this is my first journey. If you posted on the COTS forum i am sure couples and surros alike would help you with their experiences with the clinics.

Sorry i couldnt be much help.

May
Xx


----------



## Val123 (Jan 24, 2009)

maymcg said:


> Hiya Tannie
> 
> I am a COTS member and currently matched with a couple. They are using the GCRM in Glasgow (i know a bit far!) but they only had to get the COTS ones done as far as i am aware.


We had our bloods done at the GCRM also - it is fantastic - but it did cost us just under £700 for all the tests - £600 ish seems to be the norm for all those tests.


----------



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi Tannie and welcome to this side!!

TBH I would stay with the ARGC - they know you and how you repsond and by the time you have travelled to anywhere too far from home you might as well have stayed with ARGC. I do know that CARE clinics also do surrogacy as we looked at them as well, as does Mr Gorgy but each of them does things differently and it does take time - at least with ARGC you have probably done most of their tests already. The others they ask for are I think really useful although we did question them at the time. One is testing for a cancer virus which although unlikely you or surrogate have it it is important to know. The other thing the ARGC have just sprung on us is another HIV load test, which means we can use fresh sperm with surrogates approval and £900 co-ordination fee - phew they are pricey. I get the impression they are making it up as they go along a bit but at then end of the day if you compare the price to going to America to do it then it is a bargin!!

Good luck honey - I will be following your journey and praying for very happy outcome.

xxxx


----------



## missmarple (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi - should we as IPs who have not yet found a surrogate get these tests done now? And is there anything else we should be doing in the hopefully short time before we find a surrogate?


----------



## maymcg (Aug 26, 2009)

Hiya


missmarple said:


> Hi - should we as IPs who have not yet found a surrogate get these tests done now? And is there anything else we should be doing in the hopefully short time before we find a surrogate?


I would get everything done that can be done! My story is the clinic said for our IPs to wait til they got a surro before starting anything then said we could do a fresh transfer but then changed their minds so we had to wait for egg retrieval then the 6 month quarantine. Unfortunatly we only got 1 embie and we got a BFN so a year down the line we have only done one transfer and are sitting waiting to find out what happens now whether we can do a fresh or wait another 6 months! 

If you need to get little swimmers in the freezer do it now cos that 6 months really does drag. As much as i dont mind all the waiting our (IPs and ours) patience is wearing thin. Most surros are really excited when they start and want to get on with things, so the more you can do the better IMHO.

May
Xx


----------



## missmarple (Jul 23, 2009)

Brilliant, thank you foe the advice, May. My understanding was that the surrogate could sign a waiver and then use fresh?


----------



## maymcg (Aug 26, 2009)

Well that depends on whether the clinic do fresh transfers and if they will allow you to do that. It would be best to find all that out now. Its all so confusing as each clinic have their own way of doing things i dont think there is 2 out there that do   its crazy i tell ye's!

Gather all the info you need from the clinic and see what you can do without having a surro.

Good luck

May
Xx


----------



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

Yup May is totally right - do everything you can now as boy is there a lot to get through and each clinic is soooo different - we stayed with ARGC as they treated us before but you have to have been a patient there for them to treat you. Their coordination covers calls and paperwork etc to both me and surrogate during the process, a bit OTT but not as bad as a friend of mine whose clinic charged her 2xIVF fees, one for her and one for the surrogate!!! Boy do I wish the government would sort all this out and have a standard procedure for clincis to follow - and standard prices!!

Ho hum it will be a lean Christmas this year.....and all the family are coming to us, fish and chips anyone?!!  

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------

